# Anyone ever shoot an Alpine Micro?



## dtwarrow (Jul 19, 2005)

I was looking for a bow for my fiance... Not a hunting bow, just for archery and I kept seeing the Alpine Micro. Seems like it would be great... But not sure where to look for one either. my local archery shop is gone, and Bass Pro is the only place nerby that will even cary it... Any other ideas or have you had experience with this bow???

Thanks a ton


----------



## ragella (May 21, 2006)

*alpine micro*

Yes, I've shot an Alpine micro. It was my first bow and I loved it. Its light and easy to shot. We also liked the fact that you could adjust the draw easy and that is had a wide range for draw that allowed us to hand it down to our son for his draw. It helped me build up to the poundage of my new bow. I loved my micro until I out grew the poundage. 

Ragella


----------



## rdnkgrl (Nov 17, 2006)

Well I shot one just the other day. Its an alright bow. But it is really small. When I was shooting it it seemed like it was too small, it weighs nearly nothing. But the price was nice only about 150 fully loaded. Only goes up to about 40 pounds. I have to say that I think it was really designed for kids. But if your gf is really tiny, with very small hands, then it may work for her.


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

*micro*

thats what my wife started with and she shot it really well.


----------



## dtwarrow (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks. I know she is not sure if she wants to do this yet, so price is an issue... Figured she would like the realness of a compound without the high price... Then if she gets serious, I can get her something better for her birthday or next christmas and sell the Alpine...


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

*micro*

you should be able to resale the bow quickly the are also a great youth bow cause of all the adjustment a kid can grow into them


----------



## dewayne405 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Micro...*

My daughter (22" draw, 32 lbs)and my fiancee (26" draw, 46 lbs) both shoot Alpine Micros... They are well made and easy to shoot and easy on the pocket book...

As far as poundage goes, you can get them in 30, 40 or 50 lbs limb configurations, and can order additional limbs as needed from either alpine or through a dealer... 

Also they are one of the easiest bows to adjust not only draw length but also draw weight... 

Good luck, hard to go wrong with Alpine...

'07 Silverado Match Grade...
CX Maxima 250s


----------



## ruffneck62 (Aug 11, 2007)

*i have an alpine micro for sale*

i have an alpine micro for $120plus shipping with 3pin tru glo sights.pm me if your interested. im from peebles ohio so shipping souldent be to much.


----------



## flashfire (Jan 7, 2008)

I vote 'yes' for inexpensive compounds to begin with. That's what I did and it's why I kept at shooting the last few months. The money I saved has gone to replacing lost arrows :set1_rolf2:, and the purchase of yellow jacket targets.

My DL is 31" but I just started and still at 30lbs. I bought a Browning compound in a shop that, to me, looks like a youth or petite womans bow. But for a beginner I don't see that as a drawback but a postitive. Working on form and getting familiar with the basics of the equipment and all that means, is more important to me really than having top grade equipment but shooting lousy with it. 

If they decide to continue, they can upgrade and will probably want to. If not, you're not out so much money.


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

I have never shot an alpine micro, but i would say it is a good idea to start with a smaller youth bow if she is not sure whether or not she will like it. I started with a jennings buckmaster youth bow and it was a great quick little quit bow for the price ($130) then after shooting all summer and realizing that i loved archery i upgraded to a mission x3 with a 25 in draw and 50-60# limbs. i love my mission it is accurate, quick, and very quiet, great for a bowhunter.:wink:
Lindsay


----------



## jackcoad (May 7, 2003)

*Great Choice*

I want to join dewayne405 and let you know that the Micro is a quality hunting bow. Where else are you going to get a MACHINED riser, metal cams and composite limbs for less than $200???? Because of the ease of adjusting draw length (2 screws - 2 minutes and upto 7" later) a couple of our archery clubs have purchased these bows for youth and women to start learning properly. The result is a dozen or so fathers going to the local Gander and buying the bow for themselves. In their words "what else do I need to hunt whitetail deer on the farm?" 50# 23-30" draw in a 3# package to carry around the woods. Quiet and quick for less that the price of a Bear Whitetail - go figure:mg:

You will not be unhappy and the best thing about it is that if your wife does not like it; it is very marketable because of its adjustability.


----------

